# Dentist in the Ardeche region of France & procedure



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Can anyone advise what is the procedure for some one working the summer in France and needing a dentist. My daughter has a job in the Ardache region and had chipped her tooth. She seems to think she will need to come home to have it fixed (needs capping?) but I would have thought the health insurance and form for treatment in the EU would enable her to have treatment.
Is there such a thing as our national health dentist there and can anyone recommend a dentist in the Ardache region.
Many thanks Lin


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If she has got her EU health card she will have no problem getting treatment although she may have to pay and then claim back the costs. There will be dentists in the region so it is just a matter of asking where one is. On the health card there is a number she can call for advice and also a website. Hope this helps.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

When we had this problem we asked the local tourist office and they found us an English speaking dentist.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

lindyloot said:


> Can anyone advise what is the procedure for some one working the summer in France and needing a dentist. My daughter has a job in the Ardache region and had chipped her tooth. She seems to think she will need to come home to have it fixed (needs capping?) but I would have thought the health insurance and form for treatment in the EU would enable her to have treatment.
> Is there such a thing as our national health dentist there and can anyone recommend a dentist in the Ardache region.
> Many thanks Lin


Hi Lin

You or your daughter may find TotalFrance a useful site to join.
http://www.totalfrance.com/france/forum/index.php
Created for ex-pats living in France there now many members who just like France!

As well as general forums there are forums for specific regions of France.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have had emergency dental treatment in Le-Mans and here in Portbail before we joined the French medical system.
You will be very surprised at how cheap and good the service is. Just turn up and ask.

Ray.


----------

